# What kind of Serra ?



## DeJaVu (Jun 25, 2008)

Please identify this new serra..


----------



## jonah (Aug 15, 2008)

not sure but it looks just like mine except mine has red eyes


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Hard to tell at that size...how big is it? Pics are pretty good except that the flash obscures the spotting pattern. Too many possibilities to venture a good guesstimate at this point.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I was thinking maybe an irritans but the caudal fin doesn't match up at least in these pics.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Juvi Rhombeus


----------

